# Memorial Day Seabrook Swap  Monday May 30, 2022



## Recycled Sports of NH (Mar 27, 2022)

Save the date!   Details to come.


----------



## jrapoza (May 5, 2022)

What is the date and time and location.   Thank you, Joe


----------



## Recycled Sports of NH (May 17, 2022)

Memorial Day Bike Swap to Benefit the Friends of the Seabrook Rail Trail...Monday May 30, 2022 at the Seabrook Community Center,  311 Lafayette Rd., Seabrook, NH (RT 1 between Starbucks and West Marine).  Hours are 8am to 2pm, rain or shine.  Vendor set up opens at 7am, 20X20 spaces highly visible to busy RT 1 traffic.  Vendor donations to the FSRT are greatly appreciated,  Recycled Sports is sponsoring the porta potty again this year.  Always fun,  come visit before you head to the beach or fire up the BBQ.


----------



## lgrinnings (May 17, 2022)

Always a great swap, Derek. I can't wait.


----------

